# YouTubeTV Double Secret Probation problem



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

Three days ago, my YouTube account got suspended for violating community guidelines regarding scams and spamming. I never post content and I rarely comment so I had no idea what happened.

After days of digging, I finally found a way to view a cached version of my channel. There were a couple of spam videos that had been uploaded without my knowledge. This must be what triggered the suspension. I had no idea that YouTube hacking was even a thing, but I became a victim.

Anyway, the problem with a YouTube suspension is that it also locked me out of my YouTubeTV service. I tried YTTV support via online chat, but they weren't able to do anything for me. Fortunately, we were able to sign into our Roku boxes using a Family Share login, but that's a temporary solution at best.

Anyway, I just wanted to throw out a warning to YouTubeTV users. One of the conditions of suspension is that you are prohibited from accessing any existing YouTube accounts or creating any new ones. This makes it impossible, without breaking their TOS, to remain a YouTubeTV customer.

So if you use YouTubeTV, you may want to find a way to dissociate it from your regular YouTube account. Most likely, they both link to your existing Google account, so I'm not entirely certain how to put a firewall between them.

I also started a reddit thread on this issue:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/youtube/comments/k1lp92

*By the way, the thread title is a reference to the movie *Animal House*


----------



## mke (Sep 9, 2015)

I use rumble its way better then utube

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

mke said:


> I use rumble its way better then utube
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Could you clarify? What is rumble?

Edit: I found it. rumble.com

Why do you like it better? I'm guessing that it's not going to have exactly the same content as youtube


----------



## mke (Sep 9, 2015)

It runs way smoother better and does not censor content. Its a free app. I love it

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## mke (Sep 9, 2015)

Its has a alot of utube content. 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

mke said:


> It runs way smoother better and does not censor content. Its a free app. I love it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Not trying to be judgemental, but it looks like it has a lot of right-wing political bias. Doesn't really look like a suitable YouTube replacement to me.


----------



## mke (Sep 9, 2015)

No its not it has left and right its not bias like utube.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## mke (Sep 9, 2015)

My cell phone wont even allow me too remove utube from my cell only disable it and still get messages from utube so i dont know even if is disabled. Makes me wonder why cant you unistall?

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mke said:


> My cell phone wont even allow me too remove utube from my cell only disable it and still get messages from utube so i dont know even if is disabled. Makes me wonder why cant you unistall?


That's probably a question for your wireless carrier but I'd imagine that someone is taking money to make sure it stays on the phone.


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

mke said:


> No its not it has left and right its not bias like utube.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Isn't that kind of like saying Fox News has Chris Wallace?

Youtube doesn't push *ANY *political content before you even view the first video, yet most of Rumble's "featured" channels have a right-wing bent.

JimJordan, Charlie Kirk, Dinesh Dsouza, Diamond & Silk, FDRLST, Sean Hannity, TrishRegan, SebGorka, FDRLST, Devin Nunes. And those are just the ones I can instantly recognize.

Again, not being judgemental, but your unsolicited recommendation feels kinda like spam.


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

mke said:


> My cell phone wont even allow me too remove utube from my cell only disable it and still get messages from utube so i dont know even if is disabled. Makes me wonder why cant you unistall?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


It's actually pretty straightforward to disable notifications. It's a google thing, since they own Android.


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

harsh said:


> That's probably a question for your wireless carrier but I'd imagine that someone is taking money to make sure it stays on the phone.


It's just bloatware, and it can be disabled. Alternatively, you could lock yourself into the Apple ecosystem.


----------



## mke (Sep 9, 2015)

Rumble gives you options to watch what you want. Anyone can goom it left or right .Utube if it dosnt agree with you they remove you. I like to have the option to watch who ever i choose. Utube is getting close to being like china.if you think haveing choices is spam stick with utube.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

PHL said:


> Isn't that kind of like saying Fox News has Chris Wallace?
> 
> Youtube doesn't push *ANY *political content before you even view the first video, yet most of Rumble's "featured" channels have a right-wing bent.
> 
> ...


Prolly should take the political discussion elsewhere.


----------

